# Guitar Grip Skins



## MagNetCZ (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, the idea is simple, make your own guitar grip skins!
I'll start off with this one:




Here's a template I made in PSD format: http://uploadpsd.com/file/35139.psd
Do not change the size of the picture (you can change the DPI) or it won't print right.


----------



## hankchill (Aug 10, 2008)

haha awesome! I'll be sure to make my own skin


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool one... One from zelda would be great but I'm not good with These programs


----------



## hankchill (Aug 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Cool one... One from zelda would be great but I'm not good with These programs








Take a couple of images, and slap 'em together.

Made this in 5 minutes


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

I made a lefty-flip one with a photocopier, but I can't scan it (im not left handed but it is a good idea)
Maybe you should make one?


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 13, 2008)

theres some official ones  here  on the official guitar hero.com website  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for best results with the ones here or the ones on guitarhero website is to use good PHOTO paper the glossy look just makes it that little bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but ... personally my thoughts are they only look COOL when not in use!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you cant really see them when your playing doh!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

oh thank you Hankchill !!!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 14, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> theres some official ones  here  on the official guitar hero.com website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it different?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 15, 2008)

MagNetCZ said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I photocopied it, then flipped it over before printing. colour photocopier.


----------

